# Dog head topper.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This was done by Kev of Kev's Karvings . In Mountain Ash, United Kingdome. His presentations have life in them. He has a great eye for the shading and blinding of the colors as well as the flow or the fur lines. For me this is the kind of work that inspires me to keep on wanting to learn more. My next project will be a dog topper using sycamore. I have taken head photos of my Australian Sheppard to use as a pattern. I hope to start it in a week or so.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Got to agree with you about Kevs carving they are outstanding .he capture the shape and texture of the animal he does .

good luck with the project will watch with interest


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You have a good subject matter for a series of interchangable project there Randy loads of dog lovers around


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

I must agree the guy does some beautiful carvings thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Good luck with the dog topper Randy, assume you will not have a problem with it bsed on your previous work.


----------

